# What's the animal crossing font?



## sydney (Jun 20, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it is 
Arial 

Oh no! This is bad!


----------



## sydney (Jun 20, 2013)

I am a boob.


----------



## msts238 (Jun 25, 2013)

has to be a custom font


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2013)

msts238 said:


> has to be a custom font



No, it's Arial.


----------



## LeadKisses (Jul 1, 2013)

Finkheavy. That's the font.

Never-mind.... XD


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> No, it's Arial.



u sure hon 
http://fontworks.co.jp/font/sample/data/humming.pdf

Edit : tbh i didnt realize i just bumped a 2 year old thread


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 4, 2015)

zombie thread!!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 4, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> u sure hon
> http://fontworks.co.jp/font/sample/data/humming.pdf
> 
> Edit : tbh i didnt realize i just bumped a 2 year old thread



At least we know the truth now.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 4, 2015)

Squidward said:


> At least we know the truth now.



speak for yourself, sister, I can't read Japanese...

plus, some things are better left dead and buried...


----------



## alesha (Dec 5, 2015)

sydney said:


> I am a boob.



What's that got to do  with anything?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------

